# What's better - 1 big or 2 small?



## sakle2k (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all,

New to the forum. I will be cooking some pork butts for a party this weekend. Is there any reason to go for 1 larger butt rather than 2 smaller ones? The smaller will cook faster so seems it makes sense to go that way - less pellets to burn (I have a GMG Daniel Boone) and less sleep to lose :) Am I missing any advantage to going big? Only thing that comes to mind is possibly less shrinkage?

This will be my first long cook on this pit, have only done ribs and chicken so far. If there's anyone else who has cooked butts on a Daniel Boone, how long before you needed to add pellets? This gets back to the sleep thing :)

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2019)

Smaller will smoke faster. The weight of each butt determines time, not the total weight.


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 6, 2019)

I agree with what's stated above. I've halved 9ish lb butts and smoked them with great success... i like this way mainly because more surface area = more bark formation = more flavor and "crunch" you could say. Also shredded a couple hours off full cook time... from 10 hrs to about 6ish, not half but almost. Now depending on how much meat your doing, i might not do smaller ones. I did 70lbs of pork butt once for a party and i wouldn't have wasted time on smaller ones then but if your total lbs is like 20 ( two average size butts) then i might go for smaller ones


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd rather do 2 small ones than 1 big one, so I usually cut the butt in half these dsys.  My thinking is that you have more surface area to cover with rub and for the smoke to adhere to--both of these things will amount to more flavor.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 6, 2019)

You didn't state how many people.  The rough estimate is 1/2 pound per person *POST* pre  cooked weight

I agree with the smaller or halving down butts.

I also suggest you smoke your meat a day or more before your gathering.
You haven't tried a long smoke with your GMG.  Best to figure out your method without drooling mouths watching you and possibly waiting, waiting ... ?
Use a drip pan to collect juice.  Strain the fat when cooled.
Shred the meat while still warm to remove the excess fats and connective tissue

Add juice to shredded meat in an electric roaster or large slow cooker.  If you smoked it well, there is enough aroma escaping to activate your guests appetite


----------



## sauced (Aug 7, 2019)

I agree with all the advice, two smaller ones over doing one large.


----------



## sakle2k (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's feedback! So it sounds unanimous, smaller is better. I thought that made sense but didn't want to go that route if there was a downside, like more likely to be drier, etc. 



 Fueling Around
 - Expecting 20 - 25 people. And yes, will definitely cook these off the day before. I have enough stress at work, don't need any on the day of the party, lol.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 7, 2019)

Fixed an error.  1/2# per person is after cooked weight.
You lose up to 50% depending on the moisture and fats plus the bone.


----------

